# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Get ribbon into main menu

## Rob (SA)

Hi Folks,

I have created a custom ribbon using the custom ui xml file.

I now wish to add macros to the main menu under the name of the ribbon, however when I look at the main menu the name of the ribbon does not appear. How do I go about gettingin the name to appear in th emain menu.

----------

